

Fear of Launch - Lessons Learnt for Developers - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/02/fear-of-launch-lessons-learnt-for-developers/

======
raffi
I have a massive fear of launching (just did it 1.5 hours ago). Before
launching I wrote this cover letter to my "future employers" to help relieve
some of the tension:

[http://killall.dashnine.org/2009/02/i-may-need-a-new-job-
bec...](http://killall.dashnine.org/2009/02/i-may-need-a-new-job-because-my-
boss-is-a-jerk/)

~~~
vaksel
Since people skim cover letters, I would work in that you are joking right in
the beginning.

------
teej
The original article has a perfectly usable headline. Please use that.

~~~
mootymoots
Done - you're right.

~~~
teej
Thanks!

